# wax halloween harmonica???



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone else remeber these things?
made of orange colored wax. 
do they still make these things?
anyone have a source?


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, I remember them but haven't seen any for years.
Loved them when I was a kid.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I had a candy pennywhistle once, but I don't think I ever got a wax harmonica. You may want to try contacting some of the vintage candy e-shops and see if they know anyone who makes them. I looked through a few and did not see any in inventory.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's a pic of the 'Wowee' label from the product-

http://theimaginaryworld.com/sadbox07.jpg

The Wowee Whistle was the name, though it was really more like a harmonica. Haven't been made in a long time, not since the 70's at least, but it gets a few mentions online here and there.

I can remember the flavour of the chewy wax, sorta Beeman's gum flavouring.

There is a rumour that Concord Confections (current makers of Dubble Bubble and the Wack-O-Wax Lips) is going to bring the Wowee Whistle back to our Halloween bags, and I hope it's true. Just to hold one again... ah!

Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Another link for you, a March of '04 press release-kinda page about the aforementioned Concord Confections Wowee Whistle re-launch.

http://www.coinoptoday.com/newsflash/newprod/concordconcandyexpo05-06-2004.html

Hope the URL works.
Anyway it looks like they've been offering them for a few years now! Good for us! Can someone find a link to a real retailer! I'd buy them right now to have for this Halloween!

Mike C.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

We can ask the source about availability.

Concord Confections LTD.
345 Courtland Avenue,
Concord, Ontario, Canada
L4K 5A6

Tel: 905-660-8989
Fax: 905-660-8979

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info
I send them an email.
I'll post their response here.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Icemanfred. Looking forward to hearing what's up. Never had them as a kid but we had tones of chewy things out of wax in all sorts of undefinable flavors. I think they turned all our wax treats into scented candles. LOL


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I remember those. In fact, I still think I'm digesting one from 1967.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh the nostalgia...gonna have to order up some if they're available...


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Wax Harmonicas? Good grief Charlie Brown I havn't thought of those in years!

I loved those things.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

well one week past and no response from my email inquiry
anyone in Canada wanna try that phone number??


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

We'en12amEternal said:


> Oh the nostalgia...gonna have to order up some if they're available...



My wife thinks I'm a big enough kid, ordering some of these would really put me over the top.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I know I would order them if I could.


----------



## spookyto (Mar 7, 2006)

*Wow!*

I had forgotten all about them. I read your post and pictured them in my head perfectly. I used to choose mine all up!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Mmmm, chewy wax...oh, sorry. Just checkin' in to see if anyone was able to get a hold of the company selling them. 

(Yeah Shadowjack, I get that enough-with-the-kid-stuff-already vibe too! *sigh* But I can't resist...)


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Well my wife knew she married a big 10 year old years ago. Now its starting to show more the older I get. Were still wanting to get a house, and every time we talk about it I get the "You are not turning the front lawn into a graveyard" look.

Damn!


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup, I remember getting these back when I was a kiddo at Halloween. I hope they are back out this next year, I can still remember their odd flavor... don't think I've tasted anything else quite like them before.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry not *quite* on topic, but I found a place selling wax lips, and a lot of the other old "Why can't I find it in stores anymore???" candy

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/wax-lips.htm

(sorry, couldn't find the Wax Lip specific thread)


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

No harmonicas but I did find these....


http://www.nostalgiccandy.com/store/html/Wax_Bottles_with_Fruit_Juice_Bulk.html


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I remember those! All that cool wax stuff we got as kids. ahhhhhhhh the memories.........


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't remember them having much taste, but damn we could eat tons of the things.

Youth is so wasted on the young.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Any luck on finding these anyone? Oh MY I would buy a box, worth the memory jog for sure.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/nv...ile=cmpltPrfl&profileId=501&app=sold&lang=eng Here is the address email, fax, and number for the company. I've placed a call just now and left a message for a call back next week. There is also an 1800 number so lets try and give them a few calls and see what we can do!


----------



## Filmplanet (Feb 8, 2020)

icemanfred said:


> anyone else remeber these things?
> made of orange colored wax.
> do they still make these things?
> anyone have a source?


Oh yes


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE ZOMBIE THREADS!!

I have never heard of a wax harmonica but found this article on wax candies. I only remember the Nik-L-Nips but WAX GUNS ANYONE?!?!








Nik-L-Nip and other Wondrous & Weird Waxy Candy!


Ah… wax candy. As a kid, I never really understood the appeal, and frankly I was a bit afraid of the syrupy contents of some of these. But my friends and classmates seemed to enjoy them, an…




www.collectingcandy.com


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh that wax stuff was so nasty. I am seriously squicking out from the memories.


----------

